

Cloudflare is fighting one of the largest DDoS attacks in history - leoyuholo
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/06/20/cloudflare-hong-kong-democracy-movement-battling-one-largest-ddos-attacks-history/

======
leoyuholo
The attack is started on 16 Jun, which pull down the political surveying site
[http://www.popvote.hk](http://www.popvote.hk). It is a project initiated by
The University of Hong Kong.
[http://hkupop.hku.hk/english/release/release1149.html](http://hkupop.hku.hk/english/release/release1149.html)

~~~
leoyuholo
Two days later, 18 Jun, website of the most popular local press in Hong Kong,
apple daily[1], was also under attack. Taiwan branch of AppleDaily also felt
victim to the attack. And AppleDaily turned to post news on Facebook[2].

[1]: [http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/](http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/) [2]:
[https://www.facebook.com/hk.nextmedia](https://www.facebook.com/hk.nextmedia)

------
jacquesct
What would be interesting is for Cloudflare to mention how much traffic is
hitting which of their locations and how isolated the traffic is.

